# 8 1/2 week only 6.5pounds



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

ok so luna just started recovering from parvo and she lost a tun of weight how much should she be weighing right now she looks super skinny , she looked like death at the time she was weighed, she does look like she is gaining a lil now but i can still see all the bones she will be 9 weeks on monday ...how much should she weigh at this point and how do i get her there healthfully


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

All dogs will weigh different amounts, there is no one perfect weight for any age. Especially, when the dog is recovering. Just focus on getting her as healthy as possible.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

But obviously, make sure your vet is constantly checking her out


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

i am trying to do this....that s why im also asking how do i get her back to being a healthy weight ,with out over feeding her, for instance how many times a day should i feed her, or how much should i feed her, what is the best food to help with weight gain, she is underweight and im asking for help to get her to a healthy weight and asking how much should she weigh so i have something to go off


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Lisa Brooks said:


> i am trying to do this....that s why im also asking how do i get her back to being a healthy weight ,with out over feeding her, for instance how many times a day should i feed her, or how much should i feed her, what is the best food to help with weight gain, she is underweight and im asking for help to get her to a healthy weight and asking how much should she weigh so i have something to go off


These are questions you need to ask your vet. They are the pro and the one physically examining your dog, so they will know best.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

When our pup was healing from a jaw injury, she had a taped muzzle on for the first few weeks, and she was fed via tube. Her original weight when we took her in was 18lbs at 9 weeks. In two weeks she was down to 14lbs, which doesn’t seem like a big loss, except she was growing as well. You could see her hip bones and ribs. Per vet, we gave smaller meals more frequently throughout the day. When she was switched from a tape muzzle to a regular muzzle that allowed her to open he mouth enough to lap food, we would blend her food with water until it was a soft serve consistency. You may want to try that if she’s low on energy and not up for chewing kibble. Or just soak the kibble in a bit of warm water to soften. Quality kibble 6-8 times a day, and when the muzzle finally came off, she right on track for her weight. Now at 6 months she weighs 51lbs. Slow and steady wins the race here. You don’t want to start offering high fat items or overfeed, it could be just as dangerous as underfeeding. So feed her the recommended amount in smaller portions more frequently. At least, that’s what worked for us. Hope you get more answers soon!


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Jchrest said:


> When our pup was healing from a jaw injury, she had a taped muzzle on for the first few weeks, and she was fed via tube. Her original weight when we took her in was 18lbs at 9 weeks. In two weeks she was down to 14lbs, which doesn’t seem like a big loss, except she was growing as well. You could see her hip bones and ribs. Per vet, we gave smaller meals more frequently throughout the day. When she was switched from a tape muzzle to a regular muzzle that allowed her to open he mouth enough to lap food, we would blend her food with water until it was a soft serve consistency. You may want to try that if she’s low on energy and not up for chewing kibble. Or just soak the kibble in a bit of warm water to soften. Quality kibble 6-8 times a day, and when the muzzle finally came off, she right on track for her weight. Now at 6 months she weighs 51lbs. Slow and steady wins the race here. You don’t want to start offering high fat items or overfeed, it could be just as dangerous as underfeeding. So feed her the recommended amount in smaller portions more frequently. At least, that’s what worked for us. Hope you get more answers soon!


thank u for ur answer we have been feeding her a lil dry with wet food and a lil water mixed with it she scarfs it down and we feed her about 5 times a day but im afraid we arent feeding her enough because she is always acting like she is still hungry after a meal


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

You should also be able to just put a call in to your vet to ask how much she should be fed daily. We brought in the bag of puppy food to the vet, and they gave us the amount of water to food ratio for the blended food, to insure she was getting enough calories, and how much to give. We had weekly vet checks though, so based on the weight she was currently at, they would either increase or decrease depending upon the amount of weight she has put on during the week. 

We feed Fromm large breed puppy food. Whatever you feed, you’ll need to bring in the food, or have the caloric information printed or available on your phone. We brought the bag because it was easiest for us.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

we are giving her puppy chow i know its bad but thats what the breeder was giving her we were gonna change it but then she got sick so we didn't want to mess up her tummy any more then what it is already vet said to give her small frequent meals ...we are but it just doesn't seem to be enough she just looks so tiny


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

thats a good idea her next vet visit is in a week for shots and to see how shes doing


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Lisa Brooks said:


> we are giving her puppy chow i know its bad but thats what the breeder was giving her we were gonna change it but then she got sick so we didn't want to mess up her tummy any more then what it is already vet said to give her small frequent meals ...we are but it just doesn't seem to be enough she just looks so tiny


Just call your vet and literally tell them exactly that! Tell them you are feeding her small frequent meals throughout the day, but you're not sure it is enough. Then ask them what they think you should do


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't treat her like she's broken. If you want to switch to a better food, there's no reason you can't. Just mix the old with the new so you don't upset her stomach. Personally, I'm a fan of Victor Dog foods.

Both of these are 20% fat. High energy has slightly more calories and a better phos/calcium ratio for puppes than the Hi-Pro but the Hi-Pro has a slightly higher percentage of protein from meat sources. I would choose the High Energy over the Hi-Pro because of the phos/cal ratio.

https://victorpetfood.com/products/hi-pro-plus

https://victorpetfood.com/products/high-energy



I would read the back of the bag of the food you are feeding her and find the recommended amount. Feed her 3x per day. If you feel you need to add a little bit to help her catchup, that's not a problem but watch her weight so you dont' forget to cut back to the recommended amount when she starts to fill out. I think you'll be surprised how quickly she gains.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> I wouldn't treat her like she's broken. If you want to switch to a better food, there's no reason you can't. Just mix the old with the new so you don't upset her stomach. Personally, I'm a fan of Victor Dog foods.
> 
> Both of these are 20% fat. High energy has slightly more calories and a better phos/calcium ratio for puppes than the Hi-Pro but the Hi-Pro has a slightly higher percentage of protein from meat sources. I would choose the High Energy over the Hi-Pro because of the phos/cal ratio.
> 
> ...


thanks jax that helps a lot spoke with vet and told me to add a lil more to her meals i just feel like the food im feeding her isn't the best so thinking im just gonna switch her and ur right i shouldn't treat her like shes broken i just dont want to do anything to drastic or feed her to many times a day or not enough and want to feed her good food that will add some weight


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Typical puppy would eat 3x per day. So split the recommended amount by 3. Add a little more if you want to help her catch up. Healing burns a lot of calories. 

My dogs have done well on Victor and it doesn't break the bank.  Chewy will deliver right to you. Since you are in Ok., you might be able to find it in a store.

As an FYI - I am not a believer in grain free. Never have been. It makes no sense to me to replace grains with peas and sweet potatoes. carbs are carbs. proteins from plants are still proteins from plant. So don't get hung up on all that.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

i will give it a try i have also been looking into 4 health as well it seems decent but doesn't seem to have a large breed puppy formula


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My dogs never did well on 4Health. Others seem to really like it.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I second the 4health. Haven’t had a single dog do well on it. I’ve heard great things about Victors, but my senior has food sensitivities, and Fromm works really well for her, so we have always stayed with the various versions of Fromm. All are on the large breed grain in, in either the adult formula or the puppy formula. 

I think Victor’s is easier on the wallet, I’m not sure. I get Fromm through petflow.com and it’s $54 for a bag of the puppy, and $56 for a bag of adult. Or the other way around. lol. If you find Victor works well for your pup, and you can get it at a lower price point than the Fromm, I wouldn’t hesitate to try it myself if it wasn’t for Lyka’s sensitivities.


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

Lisa Brooks said:


> ok so luna just started recovering from parvo and she lost a tun of weight how much should she be weighing right now she looks super skinny , she looked like death at the time she was weighed, she does look like she is gaining a lil now but i can still see all the bones she will be 9 weeks on monday ...how much should she weigh at this point and how do i get her there healthfully


Hi Lisa, my GSD puppy was also ~6 lbs at 8 weeks (according to the breeder). He was ~9 lbs when I picked him up. He is not ~22 lbs at 13 weeks. He is a very picky eater but getting better. There is a chart I will attach here. 

Also, this is my skinny/underweight puppy in video:


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Just keep feeding her or offering food multiple times throughout the day, dont stress if she doesnt finish every meal. When I got my boy at 8 weeks he was only 6lbs....and he just couldnt eat as much as I thought he could. Now he is a healthy 14mo old male sitting @75lbs. His appetite grew with age. She will grow nicely.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I am happy to hear the pup survived parvo! I think you got pretty good advice here. If I wasn't feeding raw, I'd be feeding Victor. And I might be switching in the near future for $$ reasons.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Parvo is such a terrible, nasty thing to go through. When my dog was sick and after I slowly conditioned him back to eating his normal food and normal amounts, I kept him at that even though he had lost ten pounds. Gradually he gained his weight and condition back. Sicknesses take a lot out of them and it could very well be a few months before they’re 100%.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keep in mind that if you're feeding an adult formula the feeding guide on the bag will not be the same as for a puppy. An all life stages food should have both adult and puppy quantity recommendations, but adult foods may not. Puppies need up to twice as much food per day as an adult dog of the same weight so adjust accordingly.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

update on luna she is looking like she is putting on weight, but we dropped her down to 3 times a day with a lil more added to those meals but she is starting to get a pot belly after she eats i think im feeding her to much i had to switch her back to rice wet food and a lil chicken because the dog food kept giving her runs so we are gonna slowly start adding dry back but worried about bloat because she gets a lil pot belly after she eats


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Lisa Brooks said:


> update on luna she is looking like she is putting on weight, but we dropped her down to 3 times a day with a lil more added to those meals but she is starting to get a pot belly after she eats i think im feeding her to much i had to switch her back to rice wet food and a lil chicken because the dog food kept giving her runs so we are gonna slowly start adding dry back but worried about bloat because she gets a lil pot belly after she eats


Has she been dewormed yet? Bloated puppy belly's are often a sign of a worm load. And I don’t imagine the vet deworming her while she was still recovering from parvo. 

I know I mention deworming a lot, but it’s one of the most common things that people often overlook. We weren’t able to deworm Seiran while her jaw was healing, and she did end up with a pretty heavy worm load by the time she was healed enough to deworm. She’d get the swollen belly after eating a lot until she went through 2 dewormings. She gets her last in two weeks before we have to bring in a new sample. Anyway, worth scooping up a new poo and taking it to the vet for a look. My vet doesn’t charge an office visit, just the stool exam, so it’s only $15 plus the cost of the dewormer if anything is found.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

she was on a 5 day worming treatment when she had parvo she did throw up after about 15 mins of taking it the first few days of the treatment due to parvo so maybe she might still has worms she is going to the vet next week for booster and to check for worms so we will see then


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

lucky for the no vwt visit cost ours is 25 plus


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Our actual vet visit cost is $75 per pet. Then any additional costs if anything else is needed. But just to bring in a stool sample without a dog being seen is $15 for the stool sample to be checked. I just drop it off at the front desk, and they call with the results. So no appointment needed. Now if I’m bringing in one of the dogs, I bring in a sample for all 4 dogs, so it’s one vet visit of $75 plus $15 for each sample, so a basic well exam with stool sample is $135. That just covers the appt and the check on the stool samples. If they do anything more than that, it’s another charge. 

When they deworm, it only kills the adults, not the eggs, so we do multiple deworming. Every threw weeks until the stool sample comes back negative.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Jchrest said:


> Our actual vet visit cost is $75 per pet. Then any additional costs if anything else is needed. But just to bring in a stool sample without a dog being seen is $15 for the stool sample to be checked. I just drop it off at the front desk, and they call with the results. So no appointment needed. Now if I’m bringing in one of the dogs, I bring in a sample for all 4 dogs, so it’s one vet visit of $75 plus $15 for each sample, so a basic well exam with stool sample is $135. That just covers the appt and the check on the stool samples. If they do anything more than that, it’s another charge.
> 
> When they deworm, it only kills the adults, not the eggs, so we do multiple deworming. Every threw weeks until the stool sample comes back negative.


she probably still has worms then aww my pore puppy i will get her in asap


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

so if she has worms then my 10 year old husky probably has them as well to then right


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

If they use the same are to poop, more than likely. We also bring in samples if a new dog is introduced to the home, because they can easily pick up worms from a newcomer if it hasn’t been dewormed. If your pup sees the same vet, you should just be able to bring in a stool sample for the Husky. You shouldn’t need to bring him in.


----------

